

How “I don't know” can make you an authority in your industry - keegbelj
http://blog.bufferapp.com/i-dont-know-authority-in-your-industry?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bufferapp+%28Updates+and+tips+from+Buffer%29

======
timrosenblatt
Great link.

There are always going to be more things in the world that you don't know than
you do know. It's a good idea to get better at handling those situations.

If I could be _exceptionally great_ at 3 things, "responding in a situation
where I don't know the answer" would be one of them.

